# Toro 824 OE auto hold?



## BenFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

I apologize if this has been addressed... I just bought a brand new Toro 824 OE after help from this forum (thanks)! After one use, and the machine sitting outside for a couple days, the right handle no longer "auto holds," so that one may operate the chute control with the right hand while still blowing snow. Using it today I kept having to stop to change the chute direction. Sucks! Not sure if its iced up... I will probably haul it inside to let it thaw and dry before bringing it back out and covering with a tarp (no garage, no shed ) but I'm curious if this is common problem or anyone else may have experienced this, and if so what was the solution??? TIA


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Your owners manual should address this problem


----------



## BenFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

You would think so, but I read it cover to cover. Digitally. It does not


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

same issue with a 928 powermax sometimes it works most of the time NOPE! have not been able to figure out why, everyone's 
tricks in here have been no help neither has toro


----------



## BenFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> same issue with a 928 powermax sometimes it works most of the time NOPE! have not been able to figure out why, everyone's
> tricks in here have been no help neither has toro


Dealer told me over the phone there is a 3/8" (?) bolt on the left side handle that you have to back off as it may have tightened(???) I didn't see it from looking at it quick but I'm going to bring it inside and take a look in the light. I'll report back


----------



## BenFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

yeah I defrosted it and it works again... go easy, it's my first snowblower! Now to tarp it for the rest of the season so this doesn't happen again


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i keep my sb outside, yes on tarping it
tip, make sure muffler has cooled down else it will make a nice hole in the tarp, ask me how i know


----------

